# Female: Spayed before or after 1st heat?



## Amber2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

When is the best time to spayed a Vizsla? Our breeder has requested we wait until after her first heat because of developing growth plates and hormones etc. Is that correct? Our vet recommends we get her spayed before the 1st heat (at 5-6 months) to limit some sort of cancer. We are a little confused about what to do. We aren’t looking to breed our dog. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Amber - 
We cut it down the middle and did it at 9 mo. We were told the same and after endless searching and certain lifestyle needs, we did a before. So far so good...

I think your question has been asked a few times so if you search for it - there are other posts that cover it. Lots of opinions out there...
good luck


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

^Same here. Way too controversial an issue to get a definite answer from anyone, so we chose 8.5 months as a good middle ground. 
We did not want to find out the hard way whether or not the first heat cycle would be light or heavy...


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin (14m) recently finished her 1st heat. We will have her spayed (probably) in December. Yes, this is a controversial issue; however, for us, we decided the benefits of going through the 1st heat outweighed the uptick of mammary cancer. There are plenty of other diseases/conditions (with higher prevalence rates than mammary cancer) whose chance of occurrence are reduced by going through a heat cycle. It is not uncommon for breeders to recommend waiting to spay until after the 1st heat cycle for the benefits you mentioned along with others. Reasearch well, so you can be comfortable with your decision no matter what you decide. There is no totally right answer & plenty of disagreement.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/why-not-to-spayneutered-your-vizsla.html

Just information to make an informed decision. We spayed Chloe at 6 months because that is what the vet told us was best. That was about 4 years ago.

Since then I have read and also posted many articles on redbirddog.blogspot.com that shows another view.

Good luck with your Vizsla and it's great that you ask the question. 

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

We are waiting until after. Our 11 month old V has started showing signs of going into season in the last few days. Making the appointment after her cycle is finished...kinda dreading the next few days.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We went with our vet's recommendation, which was to spay before sexual maturity, but as others have said, you will find differing opinions. Rosie was spayed at 8 months.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We haven't had Holly spayed yet, she went through her first heat cycle at 10months. We think her going through heat was a good decision for us, our breeder recommended it, and she has become a changed dog since her heat, more low key and super affectionate. We are happy with our decision although yes it is such a controversial topic.

littlebit: Good luck with your first heat cycle, I was freaking out at first but by the end of it it wasn't so bad....however that being said this will be the longest 21 days of your life!! lol! Also note, you have to wait a good couple months after a heat cycle to spay her. (let her hormones get back to normal)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We had our Sophie spayed at almost 9 months. Our breeder recommended the same, but we chickened out at the end


----------



## Amber2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

We spayed Kaylee at 6 mos. We've had no problems other than trying to keep her calm for a week after the operation. She is now 9 mos old and doing great.


----------

